# One in a lifetime date



## rusty (Oct 5, 2010)

Five days from now history in the making 10/10/10 10:10 - 10 seconds Am or PM


----------



## Mrslow55 (Oct 5, 2010)

What? :shock: No ten day notice? :shock: I don't know if I can make it. :lol: :lol: Should be a fun day. 8)


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 6, 2010)

next year 11/11/11 11:11 11 seconds AM PM

then 12/12/12 12:12 12


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 6, 2010)

Since 10 is the biblical number for perfection, I guess it will be a perfect day! 8)


----------



## beachbum1975 (Oct 6, 2010)

rusty said:


> Five days from now history in the making 10/10/10 10:10 - 10 seconds Am or PM



10/10/10 @ 10:10:10 equals 2730 in binary conversion 8) Sorry, I'm an IT guy, had to do it.

Also, in case you haven't heard, "There are 10 types of people in the world: Those who understand binary and those who don't." Not my original thought, but a popular IT shirt and something I enjoy telling people.


----------



## rusty (Oct 6, 2010)

beachbum1975 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > Five days from now history in the making 10/10/10 10:10 - 10 seconds Am or PM
> ...



I know nothing on binary but find your translation of the upcoming date interesting, now could you do these years into binary 

11/11/11 11;11 11 

12/12/12/ 12;12 12


----------



## beachbum1975 (Oct 6, 2010)

rusty said:


> I know nothing on binary but find your translation of the upcoming date interesting, now could you do these years into binary
> 
> 11/11/11 11;11 11
> 
> 12/12/12/ 12;12 12



Binary works with 0's and 1's ONLY, so 12/12/12 wouldn't work (no 2's allowed).

11/11/11 @ 11:11:11 equals 4095.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2010)

Of course, if you went the other way

10/10/...... = 1010/1010....... 
11/11/...... = 1011/1011/....... 
12/12/...... = 1100/1100/.......

and, 121212121212 would be, if it were in base 3 = 465,010, assuming I didn't screw up


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 6, 2010)

101010 in base ? = #$^*%

(Solve for ?)


----------



## beachbum1975 (Oct 6, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Of course, if you went the other way
> 
> 10/10/...... = 1010/1010.......
> 11/11/...... = 1011/1011/.......
> ...




Nice! Good call...


----------



## shyknee (Oct 6, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Of course, if you went the other way
> 
> 10/10/...... = 1010/1010.......
> 11/11/...... = 1011/1011/.......
> ...


in base 3 I assuming the digits are 0,1,2 then assuming I didn't screw up 121212121212 = 332,150 in decimal notation .
Now I am going to check my work ,after I look up if it was the Incas or the Myans that used base 3 by tying knots on a string ?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2010)

shyknee said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, if you went the other way
> ...



You're probably right and I'm wrong, but I'm not going to re-work it. I just noticed that I actually worked it for 212121212121. I started at the wrong end.


----------



## glondor (Oct 6, 2010)

totally binary dude!


----------



## T3sl4 (Oct 6, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> 101010 in base ? = #$^*%
> 
> (Solve for ?)



"#$^*%" in ASCII is 38,639,109,024,293 (dec), which is quite a bit larger than 101010 in most bases smaller than 183. 

FYI, since numbers are recursive, you can have base 2, which uses numerals 0 and 1, or base 4 for numerals 0-3, etc. Each time you go up, multiplying numbers gets harder, but it's covered by hardware, so you don't care. ASCII is like base 256. I've done computations in base 256 and 65536, where you treat one or two whole bytes as a number; you don't have to worry about the bits, just bytes. So you tell the computer to do the multiplication of all the digits (which are so-and-so bits long), then add up the results, just like doing multiplication on paper.

These days, PC processors are all 32 or 64 bit, so particularly long calculations are done in base 4,294,967,296 or base...whatever the hell 2^64 is!

Tim


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 7, 2010)

10 10 1963 my birthday!!

10-10-10 47 years old. Party time!


----------

